# Snakewood Folder



## robert flynt (Aug 28, 2018)

1st folder is a front lock which has San Mai blade, intercal liners/bolster and snakewood scales.
2nd. is a massive front lock folder with carbon fiber bolsters and phenolic scales and AtS34 blade.
3rd. Is fixed blade with a blade made out of a file, guard of 7075 t651 alum., and handle scales of Marino sheep horn.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 16 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 28, 2018)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Aug 28, 2018)

Wow! That San Mai blade is a beauty!!! I have not seen too many folders with a San Mai blade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 28, 2018)

All have redeeming qualities! But the folder takes 1st prize in close match. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Aug 28, 2018)

#3 is awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 29, 2018)

there you go Robert making my heart jump rhythm again....LOL....I think I have some of the same phenolic scales in the shop. How did you polish yours?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 29, 2018)

Super sharp.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 29, 2018)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> there you go Robert making my heart jump rhythm again....LOL....I think I have some of the same phenolic scales in the shop. How did you polish yours?


Just buffed it with green buffing compound after sanding to 800 grit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 6, 2018)

That san mai snakewood folder is my fave of the bunch. All beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 7, 2018)

I don’t think I can pick a favorite out of those three ... all stunning knives.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 7, 2018)

Beautiful! I’m a sucker for a pretty folding knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2018)

I'm a sucker for snakewood. (and a glutton for punishment with it too)
They all look great, but that folder is the cats meow....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

